# Teles Igate-Telefonia movil de bajo costo



## lubeck (Mar 4, 2010)

Tengo en mi poder un teles igate de 16 canales  mod Igate16(voIP)2UGSM y estoy interesado en aprender a usarlo, lo malo es que no tengo el software alguien que sepa del tema podría orientarme...

-donde compro o descargo el software si es gratuito
-este aparato es solo un  componente de una serie de aparatos que se necesitan para la conexion de moviles?
-tengo cero conocimiento del tema....

Link del aparato...

http://www.google.com.mx/imgres?imgurl=http://www.ip-usa.net/images/TELES_iGate.gif&imgrefurl=http://www.ip-usa.net/igate.htm&h=277&w=544&sz=20&tbnid=jolnpspbSN9qqM:&tbnh=68&tbnw=133&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dteles%2Bigate&hl=es&usg=__VoR53YdYu9aWSIClUqqcoU39s8w=&ei=RsiPS5mVJIKAswO7taysCA&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=4&ct=image&ved=0CCAQ9QEwAw

Saludos y de antemano gracias...

post.end.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 4, 2010)

Hacer algo sin conocimientos es complicado.. no necesitas software es un hard que viene con lo necesario para que ande solo.

Como dice en el link que mandaste, es un gateway para voip y con otras cosas le podes conectar un telular para hacer llamadas a celulares desde la red informatica.

Deberias tener el manual o buscarlo en internet, seguramente tiene una interfase GUI para entrar para configurarlo/auditarlo.

Si tienes router en tu casa o donde quieras ponerlo deberas abrir puertos y demas configuraciones para que te funcione.. 

Si necesitas, puedo hacerte un soporte remoto para configurarlo. Tienes telefonos IP, Ata's? como lo quieres usar?


----------



## lubeck (Mar 4, 2010)

elbrujo, antes que nada quisiera agradecer tu interés en el tema....

enseguida quisiera decirte que si entiendo que sin conocimientos.... si.... las cosas se complican mas, pero aun así, me gustaría aprender un poco de estos aparatos...

quisiera también hacerte la aclaración de que  no me urge ni lo hago por que lo necesito para trabajar ni nada de eso...  así que tiempo tengo... mira lo que sé de estos aparatos es que son muy caros y que algo tienen que ver con los teléfonos de chip o algo así, y tampoco me gustaría aprender todo acerca del tema, mas bien lo que quisiera si es posible claro esta, saber como configurar un teléfono de pre pago al equipo igate, reitero solo si es posible, no intento comprar ningún equipo  como los que mencionas (IP ATAS,etc) 
con respecto a lo del router... si tengo el 2wire de infinitum(mexico) al cual le quite la protección del firewall, osease que todos los puertos están abiertos, la protección la hago en cada pc....
ahora bien.... ahora mismo esta conectado el igate al 2wire pero con direccion ip mmmmmm..... hay no me acuerdo como se dice.... pero no es fija....
entonces para que se pueda acceder remotamente ¿tendría que re-enrutar  o lo que es lo mismo utilizar una no-IP ?
post.end.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 4, 2010)

Lubeck, todo bien. De eso se trata, por eso uno sale al cruce. Tienes el manual del equipo o lo buscamos por internet, asi te puedo decir exactamente que podes hacer. Conoces lo que son los puertos FXO y FXS? sabes cuantos tienes de cada.

Resumiendo, el equipo que tienes mas alla de los modulos que tenga dentro, sirve para hacer telefonia IP.  Es un gateway es decir convierte una tecnologia a otra, y siempre visto desde lo nuevo que es la tecnologia digital.

Entonces via internet puedes registrar tu equipo en una central que tengo en mi estudio por ejemplo y hablar entre nosotros sin cargo mas alla de lo que pagamos cada uno de internet.

Si tiene puerto FXO anda con telefonos analogicos y no necesitas de telefono ip, ni ata.

Quizas ese equipo tenga tambien el modulo de GSM con lo que permitiria entrar por telefonia IP y salir por GSM a celulares o viceversa.

Con respecto a los puertos hay veces que no basta con quitar el firewall sino que hay que hacer NAT sobre el IP que tengas en tu red interna. Tu IP es dinamica si bien no es lo mejor, sirve igual. 

Tu equipo me permitiria a mi desde Bariloche realizar una llamada a la red publica de tu ciudad y mi central haria lo mismo sobre mi ciudad. Asi se van armando los nodos para que la telefonia IP tenga su propia red sin tener que usar las redes publicas.



Agrego, es algo asi?
http://www.voipango.de/Gateways/Teles/TELES-iGATE-16-VoIP-GSM.html

No habia visto bien el modelo Igate16(voIP)2UGSM por lo que dice tiene GSM y dos. Resumiendo se le pone un chip de una empresa de telefonia, se compra un megaplan y las llamadas de celulares a telefonos IP lo canalizas por ahi, las llamadas de telefonos IP a celulares lo mismo. Y si cuesta un paquete de plata veo que anda en 6500 dolares!


----------



## lubeck (Mar 4, 2010)

ya me estoy formando un panorama de lo que son... y poniendolo en mis palabras y debo aclarar que no es del todo exacto peroen esencia es un ruteador de telefonos, y si estoy en lo correcto entonces el que tengo solo sirve para moviles digitales, porque no tiene ninguna otra entrada mas que la de la antena que supuesta mente esa única antena es capaz de recibir la señal de 16 equipos móviles digitales, y según el manual (anexo) si tiene soporte gsm y tambien lo deduzco por la procedencia del equipo...

  mira te cuento que cierta compañia aquí en mexico, coloco estos equipos en varios puntos de mi ciudad y otras cercanas, y según eso esta compañía pagaba la conexión telefónica y de internet a las personas que tienen estos equipo, hasta donde yo se hay por lo menos unos tres mas al que tengo, y dos mas ya los tiraron literalmente a la basura, porque la empresa dejo de pagar las lineas y no han recojido los equipos,y según tengo entendido la empresa quebró o se metió en líos legales no estoy seguro... así que yo nada tonto les voy hacer el favor de pagar su adeudo y quedarme con los equipos, claro si es posible y los localizo... es por eso que no tengo los manuales ni software ni nada... esto no suena muy ético... pero de irse a la basura y quedármelos mmmmmm.... ¿o tu que harías? yo soy santo...pero no tonto.... creo.... y si no se logra    ni modo.... tampoco me voy a meter en problemas por eso..
entre tanto... estoy intentando echar uno a andar... 

con este preambulo.... creo que también te formas una idea del porque no tengo ni idea...
y seguramente muchas personas como yo no tenemos idea siquiera de su existencia y nos puede servir de aprendizaje este tema...

anexo manual

agrego...  no, no es algo asi.... es ese y si.... valen un dineral... usd$6500.00 (usados)


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 4, 2010)

Un router "enruta" datos sobre lineas de datos es decir en la misma plataforma. Este se le llama gateway o pasarela porque en cierto modo enruta como vos decis, solo que distintas plataformas.

A los que le pagaban las lineas telefonicas e internet es porque usaban esos puntos estrategicos como nodos de entrada/salida ya sea en la misma ciudad, en distintas ciudades o desde otros paises. De eso se trata la telefonia IP. 

Ese equipo tiene las 3 plataformas las dos tradicionales de los de VOIP es decir PSTN (lineas publicas) a internet y viceversa agregando la 3 plataforma que es la de los celulares. 

Los equipos que atiendo en un banco son de dos plataformas y la 3ra la de los celulares se hace con un equipo externo que se llama "telular" ni mas ni menos que los modulos que ese equipo tiene dentro, pero externos.

Para que entiendas rapidamente como funciona por ejemplo en mi central que es IP configuro tu IP dinamico como Gateway de Mexico y toda la gente que use mi servicio les saco las llamadas por tu equipo. La parte troncal se hace via internet no teniendo costos extras y la ultima milla como se conoce, la pagas tu.

Ahora bien, comercialmente tu me dices las llamada todo mexico te cobro tanto.. con lo que todo el trafico que yo routeo a tu Gateway y tu sacas las llamdas desde ese equipo ya sea por la lineas de telefonos fijos o celulares te las pago. Para ti son locales y para mi es una llamada internacional a Mexico.

Esa empresa pagaba las lineas de telefono, la de celulares y la de internet asumiendo todo el costo y quedandose con el maximo de utilidad.. 

Describe que puertos tiene del lado de atras.. que conectores o si le puedes sacar una foto.

Y que los dejen tirados, no me extraña... es tal las utilidades.. que todo ya esta en los costos..


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 4, 2010)

Compatriota Lubeck, ya pensastes en subastarlos? Los mencionastes en el post "Juego: Adivina que es". Y pense: Si se tiene algo caro y yo no le veo utilidad, Mejor lo vendo.

No me hagas mucho caso, es solo una sugerencia.

Saludos!!!


----------



## lubeck (Mar 5, 2010)

elbrujo.-
mmmmm.. .. entonces debe ser un negocio muy redituable para dejarlos tirados, ahora me pregunto y como para los antecedentes de estos aparatos, normalmente donde hay una mina de oro esta el gobierno o gentes poderosas para quedarse con todo, y donde el común de las personas pueden obtener un beneficio, esos benditos entes malignos lo convierte en ilegal para quedarse con todo, no es asi?... mi pregunta siguiente seria su uso es ilegal en algunos paises, o en todos? o de plano  es totalmente legal?

ahora como parte técnica estuve investigando y no encuentro el radio de alcance que tienen estos aparatos? porque según yo... si te voy entendiendo... digamos en una ciudad debo colocar a ciertas distancias un igate para dar la cobertura, o sea, en otras palabras estos aparatos funcionan como la telefonía celular que a cierta distancia hay una antena y cuando pierde el teléfono la recepción de una antena o  célula busca otra con mayor recepción, estoy en lo correcto? 

oye mencionas que utilizan estos sistemas en los bancos.... y yo como tengo la manía de preguntar, pero nunca se me ocurre como preguntarlo, pero imagino que estas instituciones no lo utilizan para vender el servicio de telefonía sino transmisión de información y quizás el uso  telefónico particular estoy en lo correcto o cual seria la aplicación en este tipo de instituciones o en el sector privado... (a ver si fui claro con mi duda)

-------------------
hola tacatomon.-
si estas en lo correcto... primero lo pregunte en el tema del juego, porque en realidad se me hizo como que no merecía abrir un tema para estos aparatos y en mi vida había visto que un aparato tan simple (en cuanto a circuiteria) costara tanto dinero.... y pensé que era imposible y quería ratificar su valor, aclaro que no estoy a la vanguardia en cuestión tecnológica, pero en fin, fue el primer lugar donde se me ocurrió preguntar, pues ahí he visto que participan varios genios de la electrónica, y si.... pretendo un par de cosas si es posible, usarlo como conejillo de indias para el conocimiento.... y venderlo(s) al mejor postor.... lo que es otra incógnita.... ¿habra mercado para estos aparatos?
post.end.

anexo fotos del que tengo...


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 5, 2010)

Lubeck,

Mira: http://www.redcetus.com/en/product_...13932&osCsid=7f9161f9615831a743934abb2eb62a90

Por lo visto hace mas de lo que pensaba de ahi el valor. Lei distintos pdf y no me queda claro, pero parece ser que se comporta como una celda de celular y no usa los SIM dentro como los equipos que atiendo en un banco(aunque sean externos) es algo mas avanzado.

En una empresa que instale este dispositivo le permite routerar la PBX(central telefonica digital) desde y hacia las redes publicas y lo mismo con los celulares. Tiene 32 canales digitales para VOIP y 32 canales para celulares. Entiendo como que la empresa arma su propia red de celulares corporativos.

El alcance es el de una celda y depende en que lugar este instalado, si hace un bypass con las celdas de celulares es decir recibe de la red publica de celular entra o sale a tu red privada, seria mas grande la cobertura.

No di con un manual de administracion como para saber como se configura. Por lo visto las entradas que tiene son para tramas digitales, no analogicas de hogar y para internet.

Con respecto a lo legal, cada pais requiere seguramente como en el mio, de una licencia en telecomunicaciones.

Los bancos utilizan la telefonia IP para vincular todas sus sucursales en una misma red. Antes era de datos solamente y desde que aparecio esta tecnologia se suma la voz.

Para su estructura de comunicaciones es muy interesante lo que hacen desde el momento que "planchan" los costos al llamarse entre una sucursal a otra sin usar las redes publicas y la frutilla del postre es que la tecnologia permite que yo desde mi escritorio en una ciudad o pais, ademas de llamar a otro interno este donde este.. pueda tomar o recibir una llamada de la linea externa del otro lado.. Para todas estas funciones usan esta tecnologia. No lo usan para venderla externamente, sino para su uso interno.

Imagina un mismo proveedor que esta a 2000 km por ejemplo en lugar de tomar la linea publica externa y realizar una llamada de larga distancia, tomo la linea externa de la central telefonica que esta en esa ciudad y hago una llamada local...

Con los celulares, es similar en lugar de usar la red publica para llamar a un celular como esa llamada siempre es mas cara que de celular a celular, estan estos dispositivos que comentaba anteriormente, los telulares.. en definitiva es un celular sin botones que se conecta a la PBX y cuando desde un escritorio se disca el prefijo de celular, routea la llamada para que la saque desde ese dispositivo sin usar la red publica. Ahi es donde ellos tienen un SIM y un megaplan..

Tambien se da el caso en lugares donde no hay redes publicas y llegan solamente con telefonia celular, las PBX tienen 5 lineas de celular por ejemplo y desde los escritorios toman la linea externa de celulares.. asi es una de las sucursales que atiendo que esta en un cerro donde esta saturadas las lineas fijas y fue la unica solucion..

Con respecto de venderlos, hay que ir con tacto dado que es un equipo que utilizan las telefonicas. En lo personal me gustaria primero encontrar el manual del usuario para ver como se administra..

*Sigo leyendo* y me parece que no es celda, sino que uno llama desde una ciudad a un celular de otra ciudad/pais y lo que hace es llamar de celular a celular es decir el equipo entra en la red de celulares "destino" planchando la llamada al celular como llamada local, es decir la misma aplicacion de la linea fija, pero entre celulares..


----------



## lubeck (Mar 5, 2010)

agradezco el tiempo que tomas para esto, yo tambien estoy tratando de encontrar todo lo referente a esto, y creo por lo que he visto que no es facil encontrarlos... imagino que no son muy comerciales por su costo y debe de haber poca informacion, honestamente se que valen una buena plata pero si no hay mercado de que sirve... o si se requiere de mas inversion para hacerlos funcionar... como que tampoco me es muy util pues no es mi ramo... 
en fin seguimos en la aventura... a ver que sale...
post.end.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 5, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> ...oye mencionas que utilizan estos sistemas en los bancos.... y yo como tengo la manía de preguntar, pero nunca se me ocurre como preguntarlo, pero imagino que estas instituciones no lo utilizan para vender el servicio de telefonía sino transmisión de información y quizás el uso  telefónico particular estoy en lo correcto o cual seria la aplicación en este tipo de instituciones o en el sector privado... (a ver si fui claro con mi duda)


Una empresa mediana con vendedores y sucursales (por tirar una cifra, porque depende del rubro) tiene un gasto telefonico altisimo, y peor todavia si no se encuentra en la capital.
Ahi cualquier recurso que te permita bajar el gasto telefonico es bienvenido y perde cuidado que los 6500USD los recuperan antes del año.

Solamente que lo tenes que conversar con el responsable de sistemas porque el resto no va a saber de que estas hablando .


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 5, 2010)

Eduardo,
Para hacer el esquema que usan los bancos y otras empresas, solamente hace falta cruzar las PBX ya sean asi de racks, o simplemente con PC's y un software libre de linux. Quien quiera hacer pruebas yo lo tengo andando y todo el know how.

Lubeck,
Que luces tiene el rack? cuando lo conectas a tu router que luz se prende, de que color? debes hacerlo al puerto wan o lan.

Entra a tu router y permiteme el acceso remoto. Que router es y que modelo. Eso me permitira hacer pruebas desde mi pc al aparato..

Si tienes idea sobre el router, te indico lo que hay que hacer.. saber que IP le asigna tu router al equipo para poder ver si a ese IP se puede entrar para administrarlo.

Generalmente piden user + passw asique seria la proxima traba para entrar a el..


----------



## lubeck (Mar 5, 2010)

oye vine a tu pobre casa a comer y vi tu mensaje pero tengo que regresar a trabajar... mira - el router es un 2wire mod 2701hg-t
-segun yo ya desbloque los puertoy y permiti el acceso remoto(creo) , si no lo hice bien cuando regrese lo verifico...
-en el panel trasero tiene cuatro conexiones para red... dos tienen un foco azul y rojo, pero si conecto el router no pasa nada... las otras dos tienen un foco verde y ahi si conecto el router parpadea y el del router tambien..
-en la configuracion del 2wire (home) me pone un servidor con la direccion 192.168.1.66
-la direccion actual del router es 189.163.238.237
-a ver si con eso puedes intentar algo... sino cuando regrese del trabajo vemos que te hizo falta, lo voy a dejar prendido.... vale...
post.end.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 5, 2010)

Me falta el puerto, probe con los comunes y no pude entrar. Fijate que es un tilde en gerenciamiento remoto y tiene un numero de puerto sugerido. Me tienes que decir, voy a tratar de scanearlo de mientras regresas del trabajo 

Descargue el manual y no veo desde donde le pones el puerto. Veo que tiene una opcion de VOIP? tienes conector RJ11 como para poner un telefono alli?

Solamente en Firewall hay un tilde que dice Inbound "permitir acceso remoto"     y aparentemente lo hace sobre

http://ip_publico/management puedes probarlo desde alli mismo, aunque hay veces que como estas dentro de tu red, entras bien y desde afuera no...

Fijate que tengas tildado los servicios:  Telnet y Http hay algo que me esta frenando..


----------



## lubeck (Mar 5, 2010)

> Descargue el manual y no veo desde donde le pones el puerto. Veo que tiene una opcion de VOIP? tienes conector RJ11 como para poner un telefono alli?


no... solamente tiene los cuatro RJ45 que te mencione.... y se supone que así estaba funcionando... 
podrías pasarme el link de donde encontraste el manual?

pongo la pantalla de como tengo configurado el router de la proteccion....

*edito:*

Perdon... creo que ya se donde estuvo mi error, es  que me quede con la idea de que los puertos estaban abiertos, pero los abri solo en la computadora que uso como servidor, y supongo que al conectar un nuevo dispositivo al router lo predetermina con los puertos bloqueados, pero ya los desbloquee, a ver si ahora si entras....
post.end.



> Ahi cualquier recurso que te permita bajar el gasto telefonico es bienvenido y perde cuidado que los 6500USD los recuperan antes del año.


yo hice mis cálculos y creo que estas en lo correcto y pienso que en una micro empresa la inversión podría  amortizarse en mas o menos unos dos años... y empezar a obtener beneficios reales al tercero... claro que en mis estimaciones contemplo que no se requiere mas que este equipo....


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 5, 2010)

De aca lo descargue: http://www.2wire.com/pages/pdfs/2701HG_user_guide.pdf voy a leer de nuevo a ver si van tildados o no. Las traducciones al español hay veces que confunden.

Sigues con el mismo IP? porque antes media 350 ms y ahora esta en 950ms. Chequea aca:
www.whatismyip.com

La consulta del rj11 es sobre el router este, no sobre el gateway. Fijate en el manual hay una configuracion de voip, para que eso ande si tienes un puerto, deberias tener un toma telefonico en el router del 2wire..

De aca el de instalacion y no lo veo el puerto..
http://www.2wire.com/pages/pdfs/2701_installation_guide.pdf

*Edito:* fijate la pagina 55 del manual
Prueba entrar desde el ip publico y desde aca:
http://www.zend2.com/
Alli coloca el ip publico a ver si entras, prueba tambien http://ip_publico/management y sino desde aca lo mismo:
http://www.bind2.com/

Estas dos direcciones son proxys que enmascaran tu IP haciendole creer al router que estas entrando desde otro lado. Si desde esos dos lugare a vos te entra, a mi tambien me deberia entrar..


----------



## lubeck (Mar 5, 2010)

ya cheque que puertos abrio el igate se supone que tiene abiertos el 23 (telnet) y el 21(ftp) y tiene cerrados del 0-20, 22, 24-65535 te sirve de algo?


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 5, 2010)

Si tiene que tener abierto el 80 como http.
*Edito;* ahora volvio a 350ms.. sigues con el mismo IP?

estoy dormido.. el 80 debe tener abierto el 2wire para que me deje entrar al otro.. la seguimos mañana.. hace esas pruebas con el proxy. Debes entrar a la misma pantalla de configuracion del 2wire


----------



## lubeck (Mar 5, 2010)

si... la conexion a internet es 189.163.238.237 y la del igate es 192.168.1.66


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 6, 2010)

Lubeck, soñe con tu equipo! en el sueño seguia diciendote que probar.. jaja  cuando dices le abri los puertos al igate como entraste? desde 192.168.1.66 con el navegador?


----------



## lubeck (Mar 6, 2010)

si trate con 192.168.1.66 y tambien con 192.168.1.66:21 y 192.168.1.66:23 y no pasa... nada quise intentar con un cliene ftp pero me tope con que necesitaria un nombre de usuario y contraseña, alguna idea?...
tambien estuve intentanto lo que me dijiste de acceder remotamente al router pero la porqueria no me dejo el bind2 me marca un error, y me entro la desesperacion y el sueño y me dormi.... 
otra cosa con respecto al router si si tiene la conexion rj11 y esa conectado a la linea de echo es la que estoy usando para esta conexion.... y perdon pero yo iba por otro lado porque como edi¡taste los mensajes no los vi a tiempo... sigo intentanto desbloquear el router.... 

ah... reinicie el router la nueva dirección es 189.163.34.60 y del igate 192.168.65 no creo que puedas entrar... jejeje... pero te aviso, este estupido router no me deja pasar ni a mi.... jejeje.

en el bind2 me aparece esto:

The requested resource could not be loaded. libcurl returned the error:
couldn't connect to host


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 6, 2010)

Prueba desde el navegador 192.168.1.66  ó 192.168.1.66:8080 tiene algun boton de reset? el user y pass sino fueron cambiados generalmente son: admin y admin

Si por ftp te pidio pasw es un buen sintoma! El router tiene solo un RJ11 por donde estas conectado a la linea telefonica xdsl, no tiene otro? se ve que es algun modelo el que trae voip

Si pones en el navegador http://189.163.238.237/ se abre la pagina de configuracion? si es asi trata de hacer NAT al igate.

Vas al 2wire y donde diga NAT le pones  la IP  192.168.1.66 con el puerto 8000 los dos protocolos tcp/udp eso quiere decir que cuando pongas en el navegador http://189.163.238.237:8000 
estariamos routeados al igate

*Edito: *ahora no me rechaza cualquier intento. Revisa el firewall donde quede claro que habilitas los servicios y que quede desactivado. Manejemosno con el mismo manual de 2wire. A ver que interprestas va tildado para permitir o para negar?


----------



## lubeck (Mar 6, 2010)

oye tengo que salir fuera, no quiero ir pero me llevan casi a rastras.... 

-no el router solamente tiene un rj11.
-ya intente hacer NAT a ese puerto pero me aparece que el enlace esta roto....

Dejame regresar e intentar de nuevo con mas calma y desde cero....

y postearte imagenes de lo que estoy haciendo... 
post.end.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 6, 2010)

Jaja, te recomiendo que primero podamos acceder al 2wire y si ello falla coordinamos por msn para ver el otro online. Si no no sabemos si el 2wire tiene acceso y nos mapea al otro.

Conceptualmente tenemos que tener dos puertos. Uno para el 2wire y otro para el igate. Algo asi:

http://189.163.238.237:8080 para entrar al 2wire y
http://189.163.238.237:8000 para entrar al igate 

Cada uno con su user name y passw

Este IP 192.168.1.66 se lo asigno el router tuyo al igate? por DHCP o es un IP fijo que tu le asignaste?

Para vos internamente el NAT no hace falta, si pones 192.168.1.66 en el navegador estarias sobre el igate, solo que no sabemos que puerto tiene asignado para ser administrado. Generalmente es el 80 y no hace falta poner nada ya que es por defecto, pero al entender que puede haber otro router antes habria conflicto, entonces puede ser 8080..

*EDITO:* Si puedes en el 2wire mientras sales habilita en dmz el IP del igate esto abre todos los puertos y hace nat sobre el igate. Mapea directo el ip publico al igate. Para vos si entras desde el ip privado no te afecta en nada, es transparente.

Mira lo que encontre!:
http://www.ip-usa.net/PDF/TELES_iGATE_Datasheet.pdf

Alli dice que el IP para administrarlo es 192.168.1.2 esta en la misma subnet que tu red, con lo que prueba poner en tu navegador a ver que dice/hace. Tambien puedes probar quitando el cable de tu pc al router y conectarlo directo al iGate apuntando a ese IP y me cuentas.

El ultimo IP que me mandaste no me funciona, se debe haber reseteado nuevamente.


----------



## lubeck (Mar 7, 2010)

Algo esta pasando y no entiendo..... creo que con tu ultimo post entiendo por donde vas y por ahi creo que esta el problema, peroooo.... no entiendo porque no entra.... regresando un poco desde el principio.... anexo un screen de como esta el enlace de la red del 2wire...
entonces deduzco lo siguiente y para ir revisando parte por parte

1.- el igate esta bien conectado y funcionando ¿no?

2.-entonces si se supone que aparece en la configuracion el igate (el ultimo) con la direccion mi ip publica...  ya con el dmz,  en teoria ya tiene desbloqueados todos los puertos y ademas al poner esa direccion en el explorador ya en cualquier parte del mundo  la enrutaria directamente al igate ¿no?

3.- si entiendo bien... al poner en el explorador http://189.177.9.167:8080 ya deberia entrar a algun tipo de ventana de configuracion del igate pidiendo password y username ¿no?... bueno pues aqui es donde estamos atorados... ¿podria ser algun otro puerto? o ¿tendria que hacer algun otro paso adicional?

post.data  "Al poner la direccion  192.168.1.2 tambien pone enlace roto"
post.data "dejo prendido el igate y la direccion actual es la misma del .screen anexo (189.177.9.167)"
post.end


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 7, 2010)

Lubeck, vamos por partes. El igate sino entras al 1.2 quiere decir que esta configurado de otra manera, mas siendo usado... tiene algun boton para resetearlo?

Para entrar al igate prueba desde tu router con el ip que le asigna o si esta fijo desde tu pc. Sino lo sabes, desde el servidor DHCP de tu router deberia mostrarte quien esta en tu red.. tu pc y el igate.., ok?

Una vez ahi vemos si te pide user+passw

Por otro lado tenemos el 2wire que por el momento solo tu puedes entrar.. el cortafuegos me esta negando la entrada.

Quizas haya que escribirle la regla, fijate en el manual. Despues me fijo. Es algo similar que el dmz se le dice que ip privado contra /wan es decir "todos" los ip publicos que te asigne tu proveedor de internet luego se le dice los dos protocolos tcp/udp y accept o no se que dira.. lo contrario que reject.. 

Tienes la opcion dyndns.org te puedo dar una configuracion de una cuenta mia para que la cargues asi no tenes que darme el ip cada vez que cambie asi seguimos probando si puedo entrar.. sino te seguire indicando desde aca.. o msn..

Hay que ir de adentro hacia afuera.. sino perdemos tiempo.. vos estas adentro..

Una vez que este la regla hecha y que el dmz mapee al ip del igate, entonces el IP publico estaria apuntado al igate, ojo quedaria saber en que puerto trabaja.. por defecto puede ser el 80 que es el navegador, es por eso que lo que te decia que el 8000 y 8080 se lo asignes a cada uno asi sabemos que por defecto nadie podra entrar.

*Edito*: por ahora quitale el dmz asi puedo probar de entrar a tu router.. sino me mapea al otro y hasta que vos no puedas entrar... para que yo.. (veo que algo entiendes sobre el tema.. ademas de los closet)

*Heeeeeeeeeeey por telnet veo tu router.. pasame el login!! user+passw a ver si desde ahi puedo configurarlo!!*

[roberto@tecnica ~]$ telnet 189.177.9.167
Trying 189.177.9.167...
Connected to 189.177.9.167.
Escape character is '^]'.

NetBSD/evbppc (TAG58027478212913) (ttyp0)

login: 


A los moderadores, dado que entramos en un grado de seguridad, el colega no va a enviar publicamente el ingreso del router para que corra peligro su red, le pido que me lo mande a mi msn ryoltda@hotmail.com


----------



## lubeck (Mar 7, 2010)

elbrujo 
 En la primer foto se ve una tarjeta con terminales doradas de esas son 4 iguales y creo son los wireless 
la otra de la foto  yo creo es el motherboard, las otras cuatro fotos son acercamientos del motherboar. pero yo no le veo ningun boton de reset... tiene puros jumpers y un switch dip junto a los rj

-----------------------------------------------------------------
Subo fotos del interior del teles igate y veran porque digo que en mi vida habia visto que un aparato valiera tanto por tampocos circuitos.... son nada mas 5 tarjetitas y si dividimos su precio normal us$13,000.00 (nuevo) cada tarjeta cuesta ud$2,600.00


----------



## lubeck (Mar 8, 2010)

*Me siento con la responsabilidad de poner este post * para futuros interesados en el tema del Teles IGATE....

y creo que elbrujo estará de acuerdo con parte de mis observaciones

Como dato técnico podría decir que

1-  Se conecta a la toma de corriente
2.- Se conecta a un roteador con conexión a Internet
3.- Se otorgan permisos en el firewall del router no del Sistema operativo
4.- hasta aquí hemos llegado por falta de password y nombre de usuario
     segun entiendo abre el puerto 21(ftp) y el 23(telnet)
     entonces en windows vamos a inicio -> Ejecutar
     ponemos en cuadro de dialogo: command ->Aceptar
     en la ventana de DOS ponemos

     Telnet xxx.xxx.x.xx (xxx.xxx.x.xx es la direccion ip otorgada por el ruteador al teles igate)
      aparece Login y despues password 
         obviamente hasta aquí llegamos con el puerto 23

      con el puerto 21 (ftp)
      Telnet xxx.xxx.x.xx:21 (xxx.xxx.x.xx es la direccion ip otorgada por el ruteador al teles igate)
       ponemos Help
       y aparece una serie de comandos permitidos

         obviamente hasta aquí llegamos también con el puerto 21

como opinio personal me gustaria agregar que hasta ahora no he visto que sea una buena alternativa como una posible solución telefónica y explico porque mi opinión:

como bondades :

-Puedo decir que efectivamente creo que es tecnología de alto nivel tiene un sistema operativo basado en unix  y según he investigado fue desarrollado en los 70 por  AT&T ...
así que por ende hay muchos años de investigación detrás...  

-La programación hasta donde pude ver.... podría ser bastante amigable porque son muy pocos comandos y ademas creo que puede ser de forma remota.

-Lamentablemente no lo he podido comprobar pero según lo que he investigado yo creo que el costo-beneficio es bastante optimista en cuanto a la amortización del la inversión.

El gran defecto que aniquila todas sus bondades es que existe muy poco soporte e información, por lo que yo creo que los gastos de mantenimiento no serian precisamente agradables para ninguna compañía... y por el contrario bastante redituable para quienes otorguen ese mantenimiento... 

por lo que creo que otro tipo de tecnologías mas económicas basadas en el mismo principio pudieran tener un mayor impacto en el mercado...

*Esto es solo mi opnion y totalmente refutable por eruditos en el tema... *


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 9, 2010)

Para seguir con explicacion de lubeck al no tener los datos de acceso al equipo estoy intentando desde ayer "entrar de prepo" una irrupcion por fuerza bruta, puede llevar dias... y no esta asegurado el exito.. A proposito,  apagaste el equipo lubeck? no esta respondiendo..


----------



## lestadp5 (Ago 25, 2011)

estoy interesado en tu equipo se manejarlos a la perfeccion si todavia lo tienes con gusto te ayudo a instalarlo o venderlo gracias todo lo que dijo el brujo no sirve tengo software para intalacion y para trabajarlo el equipo solo no funciona necesitas minimo 4 equipos mas para poder trabajarlos espero te respuesta gracias


----------



## Timeonline (Oct 4, 2011)

tengo Igate&Vgate, pero no se como configurarlos, alguno de ustedes podria hacerlo via VNC ?? o indicarme los pasos que debo seguir para arrancar los equipos ??


----------



## lestadp5 (Oct 4, 2011)

hola que es lo que necesitas eres terminador de trafico? se cualquier cosa sobre Teles.igate Teles.vgate, sim 60 carries switch etc contactame a lestadp5@hotmail.com


----------



## Timeonline (Oct 4, 2011)

ok, envie solicitud de amistad a tu hotmail y una breve exposicion a tu correo, espero tus prontas noticias. Salu2


----------

